# Jersey Cow urinating frequently



## Myakka Farmer (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi All, our 5 y.o. Jersey calved 3 weeks ago. We hand milk, and have noticed that she urinates a small amount when we first touch her teats. She'll do this a few times before finally fully urinating. This is new for her and everything else seems normal. Could it be a UTI or something like that?


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

Some cows will urinate when they let down, so it might be normal for your cow. If you have a helper, have them stand behind her with a pee bucket and catch it so it doesn't splash all over while you're milking. Mine does it for a week or so after she calves, when her hormones are still high, then she's a good girl after that. You said your cow calved three weeks ago, so maybe she'll stop on her own soon. In any case, a helper with a bucket will be a big help in keeping your milk clean. 

Oh, sorry, you meant the urinating at milking time is new for her. I misread that to mean that the whole milking routine was new for her. If you feel she might have a UTI, then maybe you should have a vet look at her. Maybe you could take a sample in and have the vet check it for high white blood cells or traces of blood (a sign of infection), if you can't get a vet to come to her. I hope she stops, whatever is causing it.


----------



## Curtman (May 2, 2020)

More info is this her first calf should be her second at least if five YO?
What kind of bull did you os or ai sperm?
Does she have the scours, (squirtig ****?) 
Is there blood in the piss? 
Does she try to kick you when you milk here?


----------



## Curtman (May 2, 2020)

If you suspect a UTI i would not consume the milk untill the infection and antibiotics are gone flushed all out if her system. Don't feed it to the hogs or anything don't even dump it on your compost dump it on your ground or somewhere no animals travel.
Is the cow switching her tail?
Very treatable. Continue milking morning and evening.


----------



## Myakka Farmer (Mar 19, 2018)

Lannie said:


> Some cows will urinate when they let down, so it might be normal for your cow. If you have a helper, have them stand behind her with a pee bucket and catch it so it doesn't splash all over while you're milking. Mine does it for a week or so after she calves, when her hormones are still high, then she's a good girl after that. You said your cow calved three weeks ago, so maybe she'll stop on her own soon. In any case, a helper with a bucket will be a big help in keeping your milk clean.
> 
> Oh, sorry, you meant the urinating at milking time is new for her. I misread that to mean that the whole milking routine was new for her. If you feel she might have a UTI, then maybe you should have a vet look at her. Maybe you could take a sample in and have the vet check it for high white blood cells or traces of blood (a sign of infection), if you can't get a vet to come to her. I hope she stops, whatever is causing it.


Thanks Lannie. I suspect it is related to her having calved and her body will get back to normal. No other issues so I doubt she has an infection. We'll hope she self corrects. Until then we'll keep scrambling to get out of the way!


----------



## Myakka Farmer (Mar 19, 2018)

Curtman said:


> If you suspect a UTI i would not consume the milk untill the infection and antibiotics are gone flushed all out if her system. Don't feed it to the hogs or anything don't even dump it on your compost dump it on your ground or somewhere no animals travel.
> Is the cow switching her tail?
> Very treatable. Continue milking morning and evening.


Curtman, what would you recommend for an antibiotic if I wanted to proactively treat her?


----------



## Curtman (May 2, 2020)

Myakka Farmer said:


> Curtman, what would you recommend for an antibiotic if I wanted to proactively treat her?


Are you sure it's a UTI
Sorry to be so late I've been working hard


----------



## Curtman (May 2, 2020)

If you got any pH test paper get some of the urine in a cup just a little bit and test the pH negative or positive 7.
Let's try to isolate where this infections at which kidney or Just in the track?
I take it you can't afford or don't want it get a vet to look at her.


----------



## Curtman (May 2, 2020)

Are the ureters swollen?
If we're going down this path it's but you must be sure you don't want to start throwing antibiotics all over the place did three different things you're not sure what they are the captain still have milk from the cow through it all just don't consume any yourself for 6 to 8 weeks after infection is gone.
*Bovine Cystitis and Pyelonephritis.*

Follow this Link it will tell you how to diagnose and how to treat I may not agree with the way they treated or the antibiotics they give it but no matter they are credible.

https://www.merckvetmanual.com/urin...ge-animals/bovine-cystitis-and-pyelonephritis


----------



## Myakka Farmer (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks I'll check it out.


Curtman said:


> Are the ureters swollen?
> If we're going down this path it's but you must be sure you don't want to start throwing antibiotics all over the place did three different things you're not sure what they are the captain still have milk from the cow through it all just don't consume any yourself for 6 to 8 weeks after infection is gone.
> *Bovine Cystitis and Pyelonephritis.*
> 
> ...


----------

